# Stone crabs



## Swgreen (Jan 7, 2017)

Has anyone caught stone crabs in Galveston, seen in matagorda but not in Galveston. Any catching tips, time of year. Thank you for your time.


----------



## EddieL (Feb 3, 2011)

Lived in Jamaica Beach in college TAMUG '01. They are in West Galveston Bay on hard bottom. Used to set my traps around the cut to Greens on the north side of bay. Would usually get enough stone crabs to make a nice meal. They are sort of by-catch or blue crabs though. There were 4 of us with 6 traps each plus a few of Charlie's (after I caught him running mine on more than one occasion)


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I used to see people "noodling" for them along the jetty/groin rocks. They had gloves....but, no thanks!!


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

have got lots in the canal in galv.
could not tell why some times they would show and others none. but mostly in warmer months.
using scraps from cleaned fish as bait


----------



## jpayne (Jan 11, 2017)

Just remember to not harvest the entire crab, but only one claw.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

jpayne said:


> Just remember to not harvest the entire crab, but only one claw.


And it can only be the right claw. Never get caught with the left claw of a stone crab if you are retaining them.
Churchhill bayou has them in cold weather. I don't catch them in warmer months.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have seen babies on the beach by that nasty boobie bar while casting for bait. Was blown away that they were there. If you find where the big ones are let me know please


----------



## JCreel (Oct 30, 2012)

Trinity Bay...... catch them all the time in the summer months.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

San Louis Pass is loaded with them


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Never went just after stones, but sometimes picked up some in the summer. Nearly all were in/close to an oyster reef or rocks. Found them floundering. They make a round hole in the sand about the size of a soft ball. How do I know? At one time I didn't know what made those holes and stuck a rod tip down one....snip....rod tip gone!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

Offats Bayou has loads of them....we used to carry a mesh bag while floundering and would pop the right claw off of the ones we found. Would usually end up with a dozen claws per trip..made for a hell of dinner the next night with broiled flatties and stone crab dipped in butter...!


----------



## duffish (Jan 29, 2016)

I seem to find 1-2 each time I'm gigging Offats or surrounding waters.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

They're in my canal on NPI ...

.


----------



## J_Philla (Oct 22, 2009)

Swgreen said:


> Has anyone caught stone crabs in Galveston, seen in matagorda but not in Galveston. Any catching tips, time of year. Thank you for your time.


I'm a commercial crabber here in Freeport and i catch em on the regular. these guys just live on different bottom than blue crab, they prefer hard bottom and reef. i catch stonies year round in just the regular wire crab traps, but i have used the plastic florida style ones, and the wire ones just catch better here. the warmer months are usually better for catching volume, but i catch em year round. in the winter try the deeper canals and around jettys and other larger rocks or reefs. as far as bait goes any type of fish will work for bait, but oily fish works best.

if you dont have any luck on your own and youd like to purchase some, just hit me up with a pm and i can take care of ya.

Capt. Josh


----------

